# My muzzle loader buck



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

I hunted the south cache area shot him in the morning opening day. He's is a 2x3 can't see the small forks on him. Should have flipped him over. Had to bone him out for the hike out. All up hill glad it was cool for the most part of the morning. Helped in keeping the flies and wasp away.
Here is the skull plate









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Congrats! Another tasty one bites the dust!


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

Very nice! Congratulations!


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Great lookin' buck!-------SS


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

congratulations! great buck!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Congrats


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

Spent yesterday cleaning up my meat from the buck. Today is jerky day. Have ten pounds ready to go into the dehydrator. Been using ps seasoning 
mix really like this seasoning better than others, Nesco , or high mountain .









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bow hunter mojo (Oct 12, 2013)

Looks good. My kids LOVE deer jerky. Way to get the job done on that buck!


----------



## TheHunted (Feb 22, 2016)

Congrats. That jerky looks tasty.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Love the color on those antlers. Congrats on the opening morning buck!


----------

